# Layout für eine PHP Seite erstellen?



## Hannibal (7. Juni 2003)

Wie macht ihr dass? Also Frames sind ja nicht gut und sehen auch nicht so toll aus, Iframes genauso..

also habe ich hier was über Div gelesen, aber dass klappt bei mir nicht so.. bei mir kommen dann tabellen übereinander wenn man an der fenstergrösse etwas ändert..

kann man sich mit photoshop, also image ready, ein gutes Layout für eine PHP Seite erstellen?

Macht ihr dass so? Wenn JA, wie`? 

Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial wie man sich ein Nützliches Layout für eine PHP Seite erstellt`?

Ihr wisst ja ich bin an einem Intranet und ich weiss einfach nicht wie ich das Design mässig angehen soll.

Wäre es schlau Templates wie bei WBB1 zu machen? Also HTML Files mit Vaiablen und diese dann einzubinden? Wäre schlau oder nicht?

Hoffe ihr wisst wovon ich rede


----------



## Tob (7. Juni 2003)

*mhh*

Also das Layout der Seite hat ja eigentlich nichts mit der PHPseite zu tun, PHP ist es egal wie die Seite am Ende aussieht  
Wenn du viele Seiten hast, die ständig erneuert werden sollen, oft neue Seiten hinzufügen musst oder einfach hin und wieder mal das Aussehen der Seite komplett überarbeiten willst/musst ist die Lösung über Templates sicherlich die beste. Hierzu gibt es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auf dem Board hier auch ein Tutorial.

gruß Tob

PS.: Ich denke du kannst dir mit image Ready schon ein schönes Layout erstellen, das musst du dann danach einfach noch "von Hand" in ein passendes Template umwandeln... also ich kenne ImageReady jetzt nicht, aber wenn das so ein ähnliches Program wie Frontpage etc. ist sollte es eigentlich gehen...


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

> also ich kenne ImageReady jetzt nicht, aber wenn das so ein ähnliches Program wie Frontpage etc. ist sollte es eigentlich gehen...



ImageReady ist bei Photoshop dabei und wird oft dafür mißbraucht geslicete Layouts zu exportieren. Ursprünglich ist es allerdings für Animationsgeschichten gedacht. Denn slicen und exportieren geht auch direkt aus Photoshop.

@topic: Stinknormale Tabellen reichen vollkommen aus für ein sauberes, nützliches, schönes Layout. Es wäre allerdings nicht verkehrt, wenn man in Sachen HTML, CSS & Co ein bischen fit ist. Templates sind meiner Meinung nach erstmal nicht nötig. Es reicht im Prinzip, wenn du am Anfang mit einem kleinen Content-Include System arbeistest. Das geht zwar in eine ähnliche Richtung wie Templates, ist aber noch ne Stufe einfacher.


----------



## Tob (7. Juni 2003)

*sorry for offtopic but...*



> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *ImageReady ist bei Photoshop dabei und wird oft dafür mißbraucht geslicete Layouts zu exportieren. *


Was sind den geslicete Layouts? Bzw. was ist ein Slice? Ich benutze Photoshop zwar schon hin und wieder aber was mir die Funktion bringen soll habe ich mich schon länger gefragt....

tob


----------



## Hannibal (7. Juni 2003)

also mir is schon klar dass php nichts mit design zu tun hat..

aber ich meine halt

menü, tabele oben mit namen anziegen login logout..

rechts der inhalt und so..

also weiss ich halt nicht recht wie ich dass am besten mache..


----------



## cocoon (7. Juni 2003)

*Re: sorry for offtopic but...*



> _Original geschrieben von Tob _
> Was sind den geslicete Layouts?


Du machst Dir das gesamte Layout in PS (also ein Bild) und schneidest es dann so auseinander, dass Du es in HTML-Tabellen wieder zusammensetzt.


----------



## Hannibal (7. Juni 2003)

*Re: Re: sorry for offtopic but...*



> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *Du machst Dir das gesamte Layout in PS (also ein Bild) und schneidest es dann so auseinander, dass Du es in HTML-Tabellen wieder zusammensetzt. *



ist das ne schaue möglichkeit für nen intranet?


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

Es ist wenn du grafisch etwas aufwendigere Layouts machen möchtest, immer eine bequeme Lösung. Da ist es völlig egal, ob man wie du ein Intranet bauen möchte, oder eine Homepage, denn im Grunde sind beides "Homepages" die auf Basis eines HTTP Servers laufen *.*

Generell kann man sagen:
• grafisches Layout in beliebigem Grafikprogramm erstellen
• technische Umsetzung dieses Layouts in HTML & CSS (Tabellen, Loginbereich usw.)
• dynamischer Background, Scripte, Zugangskontrollen, etc. in PHP.


----------



## Hannibal (7. Juni 2003)

ja ok is mir klar dass ein intranet keine ausnahme ist, aber es ist doch dennoch nicht einfach ein layout zu "zeichnen" oder?


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

Nunja, von einfach war ja auch nie die Rede. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass in Sachen Layout alle anderen Themen, die auch für normale Homepages gelten, gelten.
Und Layout Fragen, haben in den seltensten Fällen etwas mit PHP zu tun, sondern in der Regel mit Grafikprogrammen und/oder HTML & CSS.


----------



## Mariposso (8. Juni 2003)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Möglichkeit: http://www.powie.de/art/artikel.php?id=2


----------

